# Baja contacts



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Does anyone have good fly fishing guide contacts in Baja? I am looking to go next spring and am looking to get in contact with some recommended guys who know how to get tight with the fly line.

Looking to target anything that moves. Roosters, dorado, macs, jacks, kings, lings, sails, etc. Would be multi day and open to multi area. I've researched and found that La Paz and the upper coast is better for roosters.

I personally haven't been to that area yet, but have fished extensively in the salt. I have some good contacts in different parts of the Caribbean if you are looking.

Thanks for any help.

Coconut


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

*Baja*

Loreto is a fantastic spot for Dorado. You can find a ton of trip reports on the www.danblanton.com website. If you end up going to Cabo, I would rent a car and drive to the east cape. We stayed at Los Barilles and Punta Colorado. We would rent out ATV's for the week and cruise up and down the beach until we found some fish busting bait on the surface. Then we would jump off the ATV and haul *** down to the water to launch a cast with the flyrods before the fish would move again.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

These guys are supposed to be the best: http://www.thereelbaja.com/

I tried to book a trip with them the last time I was in Cabo but I didn't do so far enough in advance.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Demeter said:


> Loreto is a fantastic spot for Dorado. You can find a ton of trip reports on the www.danblanton.com website. If you end up going to Cabo, I would rent a car and drive to the east cape. We stayed at Los Barilles and Punta Colorado. We would rent out ATV's for the week and cruise up and down the beach until we found some fish busting bait on the surface. Then we would jump off the ATV and haul *** down to the water to launch a cast with the flyrods before the fish would move again.


That's what I was going to say. And I think there are beach snook opportunities as well?


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I have read about snook fishing in Magalena bay, but I think there are better areas such as the Yucatan or FLorida. If I went to baja I would probably target Dorado, Sailfish, or Roosterfish. In the fall there are also Sierra Mackerel which are similar to Kingfish in size. 

There are 3 main American flyfishing operations in Baja. Baja Flyfishing, Baja Anglers, Grant Hartman, Gary Bulla. If you read on the danblanton site or reel-time you will find positive reports on all these guides. I just think that 600$ pretty steep price to pay for a guide in Mexico. I took out local guides in their pangas, and caught plenty of fish and paid around 200- 250$/day.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Demeter - that's the type of info I am looking for, though I do agree with your last comment that $600 is pretty steep. I am definitely looking to stay within the normal range of $250 - $400, which is the walk up price for most locals there. My direct contacts in the Caribbean are in this range as well.

Nothing against outfitters, but in places like Belize the guide gets $200 per day out of the $550 you are paying and outfitter. I'd rather go direct and give the guy $300. It's a win-win.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Call Javier Cota. He's a panga captain out of Los Barriles. 

Javier Cota
Javier's cell from the US is:
011-52-1-624-157-2568


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Through Javier I found another guide who is highly recommended - Victor Garciglia Sandez and his son, Victor Jr. They seem to be some of the few that are keyed in to fly fishing that area. I go in May and will let everyone know how we do.

Here is their site:
http://www.bajamarlin.com/


----------

